
Tesla just killed one of the biggest benefits for customers - refurb
http://www.businessinsider.com/tesla-to-begin-charging-for-superchargers-2016-11
======
heavymark
Yeah very sensational headline noticed how it starts with "Tesla just killed".
That's certainly not one of it's biggest benefits since you were already
limited on how frequently you could use the chargers (you weren't able to use
them all the time for regular charging, only meant for large trips or when far
from home area. So the amount of extra you will have to pay not/how much you
saved, will be negligible compared to how much the cars cost. So while it's a
neat feature certainly not a big deal and of course wouldn't be practical to
continue offering it forever as they grow, yet they are still giving another
1K for free per year which will cover the majority of people who have that
years big road trip.

~~~
dingaling
> you weren't able to use them all the time for regular charging

But that in itself was a reduction from the original position, as of 2014:

 _How often can I Supercharge? Is it bad for my battery?

Supercharging does not alter the new vehicle warranty. Customers are free to
use the network as much as they like._

Which was diluted in late 2015, with letters being sent to 'excessive' users,
and now for 2017 with limits to inclusive usage.

------
jameskilton
Actual announcement: [https://www.tesla.com/blog/update-our-supercharging-
program](https://www.tesla.com/blog/update-our-supercharging-program)

And relevant section:

> For Teslas ordered after January 1, 2017, 400 kWh of free Supercharging
> credits (roughly 1,000 miles) will be included annually so that all owners
> can continue to enjoy free Supercharging during travel. Beyond that, there
> will be a small fee to Supercharge which will be charged incrementally and
> cost less than the price of filling up a comparable gas car. All cars will
> continue to come standard with the onboard hardware required for
> Supercharging.

------
thebiglebrewski
Haha wow look at this sensationalist headline. The blog post they wrote
actually frames it pretty generously! Did anyone expect this to last forever?

Maybe I'm biased though because I ordered mine before the cutoff date :D

